# Skylines in Spain?



## coldeyes (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi

Sorry to bother you guys, I'm not a regular on these boards, but I'm after some advice and this seems like maybe one of the better places to ask. 
If someone had found a way to import Skylines (R32, 33, and 34) into Spain, does anyone know if there would be much of a demand for them? I've asked people in Spain and I've got varying answers from 'definately' to 'no way in hell, no-ones even heard of them out here'.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

run an ad and see what response you get
best way to guage actual demand imho


----------



## coldeyes (Dec 22, 2004)

gavman said:


> run an ad and see what response you get
> best way to guage actual demand imho


Thats a great idea, I'm in the process of doing it, but its gonna cost me some money (I know thats pretty much a given anyway), and I'm still not 100% certain that I can legalize the cars, I seem to get a different answer from each ITV guy I talk to.


----------



## TJW964 (Dec 21, 2007)

Why?


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi mate, I'm from Spain(Mallorca) , where are you from??? I think I know you are ^_^
In Spain I know there are 3+1 registered:R32 GT-R, R34 GT-R, R34 GT-T and 1 R33 GT-R(but now sure how that guy did it)
Actually, there is very dificult to registered GT-R due f***** spanish laws and new Euro4


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Spoke to a Spanish guy about 3 years ago and he said you cant have em over there ,not leagal anyway ,dunno maybe there is a way around ,might be costly though.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

As they are part of the EU I don't see how they can stop you driving a car that has previously been registered in a another member state


----------



## coldeyes (Dec 22, 2004)

mifn21 said:


> As they are part of the EU I don't see how they can stop you driving a car that has previously been registered in a another member state


Lol, you're absolutely right, however listening to the EU is very much optional for the Spanish government, prime example being import taxes on cars, even though you've already paid tax Spain will try charging you for it again. The EU have told them not to do this and they fine them for it every year, however they make more on taxes than they lose in fines so they keep doing it.
A little while ago they modified the law so that you can import any old junky gas guzzling kit car you want- as long as it can pass a Euro4 emissions test  (could be protectionism or just plain bad law making).
@TSUCHIYA-KUN -All the ones currently legal in country were done before the change in the law. I'm currently in NW Madrid, been here for about 6 months, ever since my company told me I gotta come work here or I'm fired.
Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

You might as well just register the car somewhere else and drive it in Spain until you finish your job then 

I'm still sure they can't stop you registering a car that already has an EU registration


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Everyday I hate more Spain with his f*****G laws and ministries 
In think the only way to registered a car like Skyline or whatever "special" is with money and meet contacts in ITV(in UK will be MOT).
*Coldeyes, it's true that those Skylines were registered before new law, I didn't remember.I have a friend who have just bouhgt a R32 GT-R without any plates in Spain and he knows he will have to be patient to registered his car.
I think this mate is from Madrid too


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

hi!!
im from spain and am one of the owner with an r32, as coldeyes says, i had this car homologated before the new euro4 emissions law.
spain does not care about cars being in eu already, if they have been sold in spain before then its a diferent story, but if this car has never been sold in spain you need to do an independant homologation for each vehicle, and to do this, its required to pass euro 4 emission and soon euro 5.......pfff
and you still have to pay taxes even if it did in the first place.( you could import a car from germany to spain, pay taxes, import it to france and then to spain again and you would have to pay taxes again ......)

i have heard there are some ways to pass this test now, but is very expensive. and requires quite a bit of knoledge about laws...........

i know it would be a fantastic buisness if you could make it work, only problems would be, you would also need to open a workshop as noone in spain has a clue about these cars.

one thing you will find is most people will want one, but wont have a clue about the car, basicaly just seen it in movies and wants something thats says skyline on the back of it, no matter what engine, and model obviousley r34 as thats the only thing they have ever seen on tv.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I sold my yellow 34 two years to a French guy ,he was going to use it on the track in France ,they dont allow Skylines on the road there unless you are Visiting ,you coulde'nt register them there if you are a resident anyway.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

stealth said:


> I sold my yellow 34 two years to a French guy ,he was going to use it on the track in France ,they dont allow Skylines on the road there unless you are Visiting ,you coulde'nt register them there if you are a resident anyway.


Stealth, who was it?
For France, there's currently one Skyline (GTSt) officially registered. There's one company in the East of France who can "French SVA" & register Skylines but it's a SLOW (6~8 months) process & very VERY expensive, also the car has to be imported through them as they only want 100% STOCK cars, if not stock they won't try to register it.

For Spain, I heard of a French guy who has a R33 GTR bought in the UK (for his ICE company) who got it registered in France, he said because of the lighting issue, his Skyline was the only one to be registered in Spain as a one-off but none will be allowed after... sounds contradictary as it looks like others were already registered.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Eikichi said:


> Stealth, who was it?
> For France, there's currently one Skyline (GTSt) officially registered. There's one company in the East of France who can "French SVA" & register Skylines but it's a SLOW (6~8 months) process & very VERY expensive, also the car has to be imported through them as they only want 100% STOCK cars, if not stock they won't try to register it.
> 
> For Spain, I heard of a French guy who has a R33 GTR bought in the UK (for his ICE company) who got it registered in France, he said because of the lighting issue, his Skyline was the only one to be registered in Spain as a one-off but none will be allowed after... sounds contradictary as it looks like others were already registered.


I think I know who is the French guy; he sold his MP GT-R R33 in Spain and he says he is able to import and registered any Skyline


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Why not put a Micra 1l engine in for the Euro IV emission test and then shove the other motor back in afterwards :chuckle:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

TSUCHIYA-KUN said:


> I think I know who is the French guy; he sold his MP GT-R R33 in Spain and he says he is able to import and registered any Skyline


Yes, he had an MP(3?) R33 GTR
He has a shop who sells ICE stuff
Really he can import any Skyline in Spain? Interesting...


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

hes supposed to have an r32 being built by perfect-touch at the mo..........
lets see how it goes .


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Well it was a funny set up I was selling to the French guy but there were two of them turned up the guy that was doing the deal I think was from Austria ,but the French bloke was having the car .They both flew in with a rucksack full of cash test drove the car and went .To be honest I never thought they would turn up .So if anyone knows of a Yellow GTT 34 in France it maybe my old one ,the car was modified as well ,body kit ,suspension,filters,exhaust etc.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

stealth said:


> They both flew in with a rucksack full of cash test drove the car and went .


OMG, I'd be too chicken to do that!

I'll enquire about your R34 GTT, Stealth


----------



## coldeyes (Dec 22, 2004)

hpt_simon said:


> hi!!
> im from spain and am one of the owner with an r32, as coldeyes says, i had this car homologated before the new euro4 emissions law.
> spain does not care about cars being in eu already, if they have been sold in spain before then its a diferent story, but if this car has never been sold in spain you need to do an independant homologation for each vehicle, and to do this, its required to pass euro 4 emission and soon euro 5.......pfff
> and you still have to pay taxes even if it did in the first place.( you could import a car from germany to spain, pay taxes, import it to france and then to spain again and you would have to pay taxes again ......)
> ...


Euro 5 on the way? Thats what I was afraid of- every year the goalposts get moved further away. Although Euro 5 isn't much of a step up from 4, so if you can get to 4 then 5 isn't a stretch. I think opening a workshop aswell is pretty much a given, and tbh. I think the market is quite narrow, for pretty much all other right hand drive vehicles (non-skyline) the Spanish will just flat out refuse to buy them even if you offer a heavy discount. 

I'm really curious to know what you've heard about how to pass the test, have you found any loopholes? It could save me some money compared to what I have in mind.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Eikichi said:


> OMG, I'd be too chicken to do that!
> 
> I'll enquire about your R34 GTT, Stealth


Thanks Mate I would love to know what happened to it and see some pics of it now.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Can you PM me the spec list & possibly one pic? I'll talk to some French mates


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Will do as soon as I can get on main pc


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

one legal way to do it (i've looked into this for spain btw)...but you have to be a foreigner.

if you happen to have the car for longer than 6 months, and you're moving to spain, you CAN take it with you, and if you want to register you have to do the ITV and pay tax etc + registration cost....AND 10% value of the car. that is, AFAIK, the ONLY way to legally have a GTR in spain.


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

i hear somwhere for a homologation company that they are aout to close that loophole too, if the car you had isnt on the tüv list it wont pass either...
bast***s....


----------



## coldeyes (Dec 22, 2004)

hpt_simon said:


> i hear somwhere for a homologation company that they are aout to close that loophole too, if the car you had isnt on the tüv list it wont pass either...
> bast***s....


Please tell me your not talking about cars registered as Unico :nervous:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Eikichi said:


> Yes, he had an MP(3?) R33 GTR
> He has a shop who sells ICE stuff
> Really he can import any Skyline in Spain? Interesting...


yes, he is, and how my friend Hpt_simon tells, he has a R32 GT-R being built in PT.
About he is able to import and register only Skylines, is very interesting but I think that his cars will not be cheaper.
I've heard that a way to import an register a Skyline in Spain is a person who lives in UK bought the car, he registered the car in UK and passed MOT and then, he came to live here in Spain and he have to be registered in any Spanish city.
When he is registered(or he would have to have 2 addresses:in Uk and Spain), he would have to pass spanish MOT(ITV) and make new papers in order to register the car here.
Finished this, he would have to come back to UK and then, he would be able to sell the car in Spain.
I have read there are persons or import traders who import car through this way.
I dunno is so easy to make but... some people tell me is the only way nowadays 

----------------------------------------------------------
EDIT:sorry , is the same that mate bkvj have written


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

this thread is such an eye-opener.
i thought 'things' were a lot more chilled in mediterranean climes/the further south you go in europe?


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

forget it mate. dont be down because of uk's laws.
portuguese law is a major fcuk up in what comes to auto juristiction.
as i can see spanish is too.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

No Skylines in Spain?!!!

Great, there goes my plan of moving there in a few years!  

Where else in EUROPE CAN I take my car with me?


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Trev said:


> No Skylines in Spain?!!!
> 
> Great, there goes my plan of moving there in a few years!
> 
> Where else in EUROPE CAN I take my car with me?


well , if you are thinking to move here(Spain), you could be a "guinea pig" when you tried to registered your car in Spain.
This is mate bkvj and me have told, the only way is to move to Spain with the car.
It sounds simply but I dunno how true is it


----------



## Tasha-Gib (Dec 22, 2015)

*Was the update to this..*

Can skylines be imported into Spain without a rain forest of paper work, they love so much. 

I am resident in Gibraltar but will probably at a later date be resident in Spain, so I could import to Gib and then go to Spain. 
There are Skylines in Gib and I have seen one locally on Spanish plates but didn't get chance to stop him and ask him how he went registering it in Spain


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Tasha-Gib said:


> Can skylines be imported into Spain without a rain forest of paper work, they love so much.
> 
> I am resident in Gibraltar but will probably at a later date be resident in Spain, so I could import to Gib and then go to Spain.
> There are Skylines in Gib and I have seen one locally on Spanish plates but didn't get chance to stop him and ask him how he went registering it in Spain


I looked into this a long time ago and if the car has been registered in UK (or any other EU country) it should be as straight forward as importing any other car.


----------



## Tasha-Gib (Dec 22, 2015)

I know in theory, that should be the case. I've imported into Gib before, but was an old land rover pick up which I drove back from the UK. So that was nice n easy. 

However, I'm thinking if the car isn't standard, which it won't be, the first ITV you take it for (if in Spain) they will have a field day with what isn't on the papers etc..


----------



## RW111 (May 24, 2021)

Reviving this thread as the guy who got brought the car thinking it is registered in another EU country would fine and something will work out. The Spanish attitude rubbed off the wrong way... 
Currently trying to find someone willing to do the homologation for the car. I spoke to Nissan and paid for the certificate that might help, but highly doubt it. Basically for any other car that has a COC (certification of Conformity), it's pretty easy, that said, Skylines or any other cars that have not formally been on sale in the EU do not have them. I think this is where Supras have the upper hand. I spoke to the guy at the ITV and he thinks with the certificate from Nissan and Homologation I should be good to go. If it works I'm going to reward the car with a nice fat turbo and ECU. Any here knows a reliable homologation office in Spain let me know, it doesn't matter as long as it's on the mainland. I'm currently in the Basque Country.


----------



## Puchas (Jul 8, 2021)

@RW111 Did you get lucky with homologation? I'm currently saving for a skyline and kinda wanna know about this case


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So it's not easy to get even a UK car registered in Spain, remember R33 GTRs and R34 GTRs were sold in the UK but now we are out of the EU it might not matter. We have a villa in Spain and really to get any of the paperwork sorted you need to pay a consultant who "oils the wheels" with the paper pushers, very medieval but it works


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

Tasha-Gib said:


> I know in theory, that should be the case. I've imported into Gib before, but was an old land rover pick up which I drove back from the UK. So that was nice n easy.
> 
> However, I'm thinking if the car isn't standard, which it won't be, the first ITV you take it for (if in Spain) they will have a field day with what isn't on the papers etc..


HI Tasha,
Hows you ?
Skylines into GIB is easy , they can’t accurately value any car over 15 years old here.
There are classic cars in Spain so why would a skyline be an issue?
Wont be cost effective though, 
who has skylines in gib ? There used to be a 33Gtr but I have not see that for years.


----------



## BBTuner (Aug 20, 2012)

Its getting worse and worse.
Government changed the Classic Car rule to 30 year old and MUST be 100%stock which I understand in these cars is nearly impossible.

As far as I understand, you can get the car registered doing a homologation specific for the car. This would be fine on any other EU country but Spain take its own stupid way to be eco-friendly (as always) and the homologation laboratories ask to comply with the emmisions regulation pressent when the car came into EU. I mean If you buy an R33 from UK right now, you'll be asked to comply with Euro6 emmisions regulation so same situation as importing from Japan right now. 




R34SKYGTR said:


> HI Tasha,
> Hows you ?
> Skylines into GIB is easy , they can’t accurately value any car over 15 years old here.
> There are classic cars in Spain so why would a skyline be an issue?
> ...


I bought that R33 GTR. Its with me atm.


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

BBTuner said:


> Its getting worse and worse.
> Government changed the Classic Car rule to 30 year old and MUST be 100%stock which I understand in these cars is nearly impossible.
> 
> As far as I understand, you can get the car registered doing a homologation specific for the car. This would be fine on any other EU country but Spain take its own stupid way to be eco-friendly (as always) and the homologation laboratories ask to comply with the emmisions regulation pressent when the car came into EU. I mean If you buy an R33 from UK right now, you'll be asked to comply with Euro6 emmisions regulation so same situation as importing from Japan right now.
> ...


is it still on Gib plates ?


----------

